# Women's Head Covering in Worship (again)



## kalawine (Jun 23, 2009)

Worshipping at PBF this past weekend with the Cunningham’s was not only a delight but it was a new experience for me. 

Having first met Pastor Thomas Ray Floyd about a year ago I soon learned that he had sermons posted online. He had one sermon about the woman’s head covering in worship. Being an ex-Southern Baptist/ex-Cambelite/ex-Charismatic I immediately assumed that I would disagree with the contents of this sermon even though I had to admit to myself that I’ve always been confused by the passages that mention the head covering. I had especially been confused by some of the teaching I’d heard trying to explain and/or dismiss it.

To sum it up, Pastor Floyd pretty much laid it out as it is written. I now believe that the only way to take the passages is literally. I am even a little embarrassed that I ever tried to see it any other way. 

If you have never worshiped in that type of environment before I would recommend it to anyone who might have the least bit of interest in it. For many of you I am preaching to the choir as you are already RP. I’m really speaking to anyone that is curious about it and has never experienced it before. The service wasn’t EP but as far as everything else went it was pretty straight up RP. One example, there were no instruments. 

As for the women’s head coverings it was precious! I’ve never dreamed how it might change the atmosphere! I wasn’t sitting supreme as a male chauvinist feeling that I was above these sweet ladies and girls. It had quite the opposite effect on me. There was a “spirit” of humility in the place. Rather than feeling superior because I am a man (an idea which I don’t accept anyway) I was taken back by the humble spirit and it caused me to want to humble myself. (Don’t worry. I didn’t put a covering on my head LOL) The ladies’ coverings reminded me that Jesus has called me also to humility. 

I realize that I’m dancing around on a hot topic on the PB but my intention isn’t to stir up an already existing controversy. (The PCA I am a member of is far removed from this type of worship) I only wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2009)

I am sorry that you were mislead about the text, based on your experience.

This is not a good way to do theology In my humble opinion.


----------



## kalawine (Jun 23, 2009)

Kevin said:


> I am sorry that you were mislead about the text, based on your expirience.
> 
> This is not a good way to do theology In my humble opinion.



Ooooo... stab me why don't you!  No, if you will look back at my post you will see that I was convinced by the sermon and the text before I ever had the experience. But I don't apologize for enjoying the experience.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 23, 2009)

I sat in the front row, and didn't get the eyeful you did. But I agree that I have not encountered a more humble group of Christians in any other assembly of any kind.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Jun 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I sat in the front row, and didn't get the eyeful you did. But I agree that I have not encountered a more humble group of Christians in any other assembly of any kind.
> 
> Theognome



Hopefully the Lord will be merciful with my eldest but he just had to snap a quick shot of it. I could beat him.


----------



## Reformed Rush (Jun 24, 2009)

kalawine said:


> Worshipping at PBF this past weekend with the Cunningham’s was not only a delight but it was a new experience for me.
> 
> Having first met Pastor Thomas Ray Floyd about a year ago I soon learned that he had sermons posted online. He had one sermon about the woman’s head covering in worship. Being an ex-Southern Baptist/ex-Cambelite/ex-Charismatic I immediately assumed that I would disagree with the contents of this sermon even though I had to admit to myself that I’ve always been confused by the passages that mention the head covering. I had especially been confused by some of the teaching I’d heard trying to explain and/or dismiss it.
> 
> ...





Many years ago, when first Christians, we attended a church where head coverings were required during the worship service for any female who "had become a woman."

One Lord's Day a young girl unexpectedly "became a woman" and not having brought a veil or hat to wear, the anxious mother pinned toilet paper on her head so that she might sit through the sermon. Of course, the youngster suffered humiliation, due to the attention drawn to her "new" condition of starting her menstruous.

Now that was just unnecessary and wrong, in my opinion.

However, the practice of covering my head during worship always gave me great comfort. It did tend to humble me, settle me down and subdue my natural (non-conformance) personality, plus it did depict my husband sitting next to me in prayer with a bare head, as my obvious representative before God. 

But I hated the legalistic aspect of it, and still suspect it as being wrong.

I liked using my lace mantilla or wearing a little hat. It was good for me, and I missed the practice after leaving that particular church, and going to other churches where it was not required. In fact, I continued the practice for a little while, in the OPC to which we were led after, but others there judged me as being legalistic (and a little silly) for doing so, so I abandoned the habit.

My 

Ronda


----------



## Confessor (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Daniel Ritchie provides a balanced argument for the cultural interpretation of headcoverings in 1 Cor. 11. (It starts at page 90.) And this is coming from a guy who was fully convinced of the fact that women should cover in worship before reading his treatment of the subject.

EDIT - Never mind. I read through the entire OP and foolishly did not realize the intention of his post.


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2009)

Where is this sermon so that I may listen?


----------



## Skyler (Jun 24, 2009)

Praise God, Kevin! 

It's good to hear that there are still some people following the example of nearly every congregation of the past 1900 years.


----------



## kalawine (Jun 25, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Where is this sermon so that I may listen?



https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=4807135110

-----Added 6/25/2009 at 12:21:33 EST-----



reformedminister said:


>



 I take it you approve?


----------

